# Make Up First School



## makeupguy12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I'm wondering if anyone can give a recommendation on the Make Up First School in Chicago.  I'm looking at their Theatrical Makeup course and it's kind of a lot of money for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but they seem well established and just wondered if anyone has had experience with the school.

Thanks


----------



## wendyG (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't t talk about Make Up First School's theater makeup course firsthand but I met a couple of people there who were taking that course (which had the same instructor as my class) and they loved it.  As for me, I took the Special Effects workshop and was not disappointed.  The instructor was Dave Bova, he had a lot of industry experience and made it a very interesting class.  I hope this helps.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 18, 2009)

I'm taking makeup basics there in june. They seem to be pretty reputable.  They are MAC certified. I saw on their website that eve pearl did a seminar there 

It is a lot of money though


----------

